# Cant play videos on Facebook app android 4.2.1



## maanas (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi I hope this is the right place to ask this question...

Im using this facebook app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.facebook.katana on android 4.2.1 and whenever I try to play a video which was posted on facebook(not on youtube) the screen goes black for a second and then I reach the home screen of my phone....the app shuts down and when I start it again its from the very beginning(not where i left off).

I tried reinstalling the app...and then when i open a video for the very first time after logging in it works fine untill i close the app...then again the same thing starts and i cant watch...

Please help


----------



## saintsatinstain (Nov 24, 2012)

You probably should uninstall the Facebook app because the 
heartbleed scanner I use says it's susceptible to the heartbleed bug. I could find a way to turn off heartbeats.

(Moderator may say which scanner I use? It's free..)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Was it bluebox or trend micro


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The heartbleed issue has nothing to do with this.

What type of phone are you using?


----------



## maanas (Jan 22, 2013)

Im using Micromax Canvas 4.... with android 4.2.1


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

According to the link it's a Beta so you can expect bugs


----------

